# My Ultimate lathe Dust?Chips collector



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to share with you guys the new dust collection jig i made for my lathe, mainly for pen and bottle stopper turning, collects 100% of the dust and about 70% of the chips.. i have plans available if anyone is interested, but i did make some modification while building it, so the plans need to be updated first, this is on the Delta 46-460 lathe


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Very well done Dema. :thumbsup:

I can see that for folks turning similar sized items, this would really help to reduce cleanup.

I was roughing down a bowl blank the other day and ended up with several inches of shavings on the floor, even though I have a dust collector hose at the back of the lathe, but no surround like you made.

How did you get the curve in the plexi-glass? 

Good idea for the hinge. I noticed you did an interim cleanoff.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Very well done Dema. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can see that for folks turning similar sized items, this would really help to reduce cleanup.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.. The plexy glass was heated in an oven over a mold. I had to make the glass flip up to get easier access to the blank without removing the jig.. I did clean off the glass, i think it still has some static from removing the protective film. Im sure if the static is gone the dust won't stick to it 

I think it would be possible to make a jig for bowl blanks, but you would need different sizes..


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice job and nice video!

I made a small hood for my lathe a few weeks ago and they work great. I only have a shop vac with a smaller hose and had to test and adjust mine to get good chip collection. After testing it I found that if you move the center line of the hose above the center line of the lathe you will get better chip collection. I suspect that this is because there are virtually no chips below, they all come of the blank on the high side. I noticed in your video it appeared that after you turned that piece down a bit that the chip collection gets a little better than at the very first even with the dust collector and big hose. 

It will really help with clean up after turning. After I made my dust hood I turned three pens and had very little chips on the bench and floor. So little that the wifey ask me if I had cleaned up already after the pens I had just turned. She does not like the mess I leave in the garage.

However, its not the chips that concern me its the fine dust! I turned some bloodwood awhile back and almost could not breath the next day even though I always wear a respirator. You will notice that helps a lot when sanding your projects! Because it will get all of the fine dust that comes off the blanks.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

preacherman said:


> Nice job and nice video!
> 
> I made a small hood for my lathe a few weeks ago and they work great. I only have a shop vac with a smaller hose and had to test and adjust mine to get good chip collection. After testing it I found that if you move the center line of the hose above the center line of the lathe you will get better chip collection. I suspect that this is because there are virtually no chips below, they all come of the blank on the high side. I noticed in your video it appeared that after you turned that piece down a bit that the chip collection gets a little better than at the very first even with the dust collector and big hose.
> 
> ...


You are right. The smaller the piece the better the chip collection. The curved glass makes it better and not have to have the hose in the center, i want to design a better one soon. I have access to software at work that can simulate air flow and turbulence. But i don't know if i need to make such a simple jig so complicated lol..


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

that look great.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice Dema.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cool! I look forward to watching your other videos.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Nice setup*

I like sharpening set up as well. I just got me a set up very similar to yours.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

abetrman said:


> I like sharpening set up as well. I just got me a set up very similar to yours.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Its great isnt it. Don't know how i sharpened before


----------

